# How do you like your steak?



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Assuming you like steak that is!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 14, 2014)

Medium rare. Although dh likes his more rare and he`s starting to convert me. But if it`s a filet,I`d still rather have it medium rare.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

I like Rib-Eye steaks, medium-rare.  Hubby makes them to die for on the charcoal barbeque.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2014)

BLACK on the outside and a rather reddish-pink inside and it better be a boneless rib-eye.

And sitting  beside it on the plate, a baked potato, split open with gobs of butter, sour cream and chives.

All washed down with a cold Coors lite.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 14, 2014)

Medium rare please...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2014)

I had Rump  steak ( called sirloin in the USA) .. this evening for dinner as it happens...Medium rare, as always with flash fried mushrooms and rocket salad

Incidentally.. .(what we British call sirloin steak is a porterhouse steak in the US)

Here's a list of the different things we call the same foods either side of the pond, although lots of these are now becoming intermingled in both countries..!!

http://www.macmillandictionaries.com/MED-Magazine/February2004/16-feature-food.htm


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks hollydolly, I enjoyed looking at that.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I had Rump  steak ( called sirloin in the USA) .. this evening for dinner as it happens...Medium rare, as always with flash fried mushrooms and rocket salad
> 
> Incidentally.. .(what we British call sirloin steak is a porterhouse steak in the US)
> 
> ...



I learned a lot from that.  Thanks for the post Hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2014)

You're welcome Sid and falcon


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 14, 2014)

That was very interesting Hollydolly.

I like my steak done.


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

That cleared up a few curiosities, thanks hollydolly. (If I'm not careful, my Kindle will change your name to hillbilly, so if it ever happens, please excuse me.)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2014)

rkunsaw and Ina glad you enjoyed it...and Ina altho' I'm very aware what a hillbilly is, it doesn't have the same connotations here in the UK as it does in the US...so don't feel bad if you make a mistake...I'll just imagine I'm sittin' on a porch somewhere's in deepest Arkansas  whittlin' on a stick...  no offence intended rkunsaw 

Inicidentally..the term hillbilly was first coined in my home country of Scotland...The Scottish expressions, "hill-folk" and "billie" which was a synonym for "fellow", similar to "guy" or "bloke"....so I'd kinda take it as a compliment :lol1::lol1:


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

The tag hillbilly means country to me, but there are many that use it in a derogatory way. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Medium rare. Although dh likes his more rare and he`s starting to convert me. But if it`s a filet,I`d still rather have it medium rare.



Me too otherwise it's too dry or too scary!


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like Rib-Eye steaks, medium-rare.  Hubby makes them to die for on the charcoal barbeque.



The barbeque steak is a whole other subject.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> BLACK on the outside and a rather reddish-pink inside and it better be a boneless rib-eye.
> 
> And sitting  beside it on the plate, a baked potato, split open with gobs of butter, sour cream and chives.
> 
> All washed down with a cold Coors lite.



Stop it! This is getting fattening!! layful:


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Medium rare please...



Hear, hear!:applause2:


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I had Rump  steak ( called sirloin in the USA) .. this evening for dinner as it happens...Medium rare, as always with flash fried mushrooms and rocket salad
> 
> Incidentally.. .(what we British call sirloin steak is a porterhouse steak in the US)
> 
> ...



I noticed here in N Ireland they almost always have it well done. Not sure why that is but I don't like it well done, I prefer medium rare but I am American. Americans could take it rare too which I never see them go near over here.


----------



## Pam (Mar 15, 2014)

Medium rare ..... with plenty of chips. layful:


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> rkunsaw and Ina glad you enjoyed it...and Ina altho' I'm very aware what a hillbilly is, it doesn't have the same connotations here in the UK as it does in the US...so don't feel bad if you make a mistake...I'll just imagine I'm sittin' on a porch somewhere's in deepest Arkansas  whittlin' on a stick...  no offence intended rkunsaw
> 
> Inicidentally..the term hillbilly was first coined in my home country of Scotland...The Scottish expressions, "hill-folk" and "billie" which was a synonym for "fellow", similar to "guy" or "bloke"....so I'd kinda take it as a compliment :lol1::lol1:



I proudly refer to myself as a hillbilly. I've never heard it used in a derogatory way. Some might have meant it that way but I never take it that way.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_Really well done so it's not pink inside with garlic & mushroom sauce_


----------



## littleowl (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was fit I used to eat raw minced steak mixed with Garlic and black pepper.
Now I prefer medium to rare.


----------



## Justme (Mar 15, 2014)

I rarely eat steak, but if I do I like it well done, red bits put me off.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_What is it with cooking lately all meat is being served quite rare be it a leg of lamb, cutlets, salmon even, i watch these cooking and reality shows and they all serve them almost raw, they may as well not cook it._


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

I always liked mine medium rare, or pink, bordering on red I guess.  I don't know why but over the last 10 or so years, I've drifted from eating much red meat.  I'm kind of a fish nut so I eat more of that than anything else.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 15, 2014)

Justme said:


> I rarely eat steak, but if I do I like it well done, red bits put me off.



Same way here,cant tell you how many times I tell those waitresses "WELL DONE,NO RED".
Cant tell ya how many times I sent it back to the kitchen and no tip either.GRRRR


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I always liked mine medium rare, or pink, bordering on red I guess.  I don't know why but over the last 10 or so years, I've drifted from eating much red meat.  I'm kind of a fish nut so I eat more of that than anything else.



From most accounts you're probably better off. I think in previous decades the beef was of better quality.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Really well done so it's not pink inside with garlic & mushroom sauce_



Jeez, the sauce!! layful: Now I WANT A STEAK!!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

littleowl said:


> When I was fit I used to eat raw minced steak mixed with Garlic and black pepper.
> Now I prefer medium to rare.



Oh, I don't think the raw would have done you any favors.:danger:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2014)

A friend of mine says, "Just fracture it's ankle."   I've heard her actually request, "A cold center."

In a way, I agree with her ..........when it's overcooked, it loses it's tenderness.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 15, 2014)

How do I like my steak?

Alive :love_heart:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 15, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Same way here,cant tell you how many times I tell those waitresses "WELL DONE,NO RED".
> Cant tell ya how many times I sent it back to the kitchen and no tip either.GRRRR



Davey, it is not the waitress that cooks the steaks, and even when she tells the cook how well done it is supposed to be, often the cook doesn't follow her instructions, since he knows he can always cook it a little more; but no way he can fix it if it is overdone.
When we had our Cajun Restaurant, I would take the orders, and Mr. HFL cooked the steaks, and he always HATED it when somone asked for a well-done steak, because they lose the flavor and tenderness when they are cooked longer. 
Often, he would cook it, and then come out himself to see if the person wanted it cooked more, or if it was done enough for them.
We bought the whole ribeye from local beef growers, and he cut the steaks himself. 
While the steak was cooking, he would sautee green peppers, onions, and mushrooms, and we served it smothered in the pepper mix saute, on one of those huge sizzle platters. (I would carry it out wearing bright yellow Lineman gloves, which always added to the attraction, and usually show it off to the other customers, and get more steak orders as I went along. )
We also featured crawfish, soft-shelled crab, and sometimes even alligator, so for northern Idaho, it was a pretty unique place to eat.

I don't get to eat steak much anymore, but if I do, my favorite is a Porterhouse cooked medium rare, and (like Falcon) served with the loaded baked potato, and a nice salad.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

I haven't had a steak in years.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Medium with a baked potato and glass of pinot noir.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 15, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Davey, it is not the waitress that cooks the steaks, and even when she tells the cook how well done it is supposed to be, often the cook doesn't follow her instructions, since he knows he can always cook it a little more; but no way he can fix it if it is overdone.
> When we had our Cajun Restaurant, I would take the orders, and Mr. HFL cooked the steaks, and he always HATED it when somone asked for a well-done steak, because they lose the flavor and tenderness when they are cooked longer.
> Often, he would cook it, and then come out himself to see if the person wanted it cooked more, or if it was done enough for them.
> We bought the whole ribeye from local beef growers, and he cut the steaks himself.
> ...




Good point.


----------

